# Cat Ate Silicone Spatula



## Kelise (Jun 25, 2017)

I adopted a Siamese mix a few months ago. I think there may be something actually wrong with him. He is food OBSESSED. Always looking, always snatching anything that might possibly be food. He's always starving, but maintains a good weight and healthy coat. Anything is fair game, even things I never thought a cat would want.

Today I made some food and I accidentally left the silicone spatula I was cooking with on the counter. I left the room for not 5 minutes, came back, and the cat had the (clean, by the way, no food on it) spatula and has taken a couple chunks out of it. I did not find the chunks, so I think he ate them. Called the vet, they said I should just watch for things like vomiting or straining or lethargy. The chunks were not huge, it is a soft material (no sharp edges), and it is non-toxic (should pass through unchanged). They didn't want to induce vomiting since I couldn't tell them if the pieces were chewed well or not. It could be a hazard coming back up in case the pieces are large enough to become lodged in his throat and choke him.

So far I gave him some mineral oil in the form of a hairball passing product. Which, as I offered him the end of the tube to lick off the stuff, he grabbed the entire tube in his mouth and snarled at me while he tried to pull it out of my hands. What is wrong with this cat?

My question: What else can I do to encourage the chunks of silicone to pass through his body? I know when a dog swallows something it shouldn't, you can give them canned pumpkin to help push the objects through (provided the object is not sharp). Can I give my cat canned pumpkin? He absolutely will eat it, he will eat anything.

Obviously if it does not pass I will be booking him for x-rays and then probably abdominal surgery. -sigh-. Not two months ago my female kitty got blocked up with hair because she is an excessive groomer (hence why I use a mineral oil product now) and almost had to have abdominal surgery. I'm still in debt from that incident (was a lot of x-rays and separate vet visits. It adds up.) and I really don't want to go through this again.

Any tips are appreciated. He is sleeping peacefully right now and we will see how he feels in the morning. Maybe I'll give him a smaller meal in the morning. Also if anyone knows of a medical issue that would explain why this cat is so insane with food (and things that are not food, I guess...), please let me know. I want to have bloodwork done on him and have him checked out, but I definitely have to wait now in case this incident costs me a fortune.


----------



## My_Cat_Smudge (Mar 26, 2017)

It seems that you've taken all the right steps, and it seems like the whole thing is basically under control. I have nothing really to suggest, other than keeping a close eye on your kitty and making sure he doesn't start acting strange.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't know if it's a physical symptom of some medical condition or just genetics. Take Devon Rexes, for example, even in their breed description they are described as "food hounds". I have three Devons, tho only two at the moment, I can attest to that description for all of them. They most always "clean their plates", and if they don't I know there's usually something "off" with them. We can never leave food out on a kitchen counter or table....the only thing most don't like to eat are some raw veggies (tho they will go after some plants). In fact I accidentally left a piece white layered birthday cake out, and a pecan butter tart, and returned to find them both half eaten. So Devons seem to have a voracious appetite because of their genetic makeup and Siamese were used in the development of the breed of Devon Rex as they often come in pointed colors as well as other colors and tabby patterns. So maybe it's a Siamese thing? Perhaps this is genetic with your boy too,  if he checks out OK with your vet. Here's an interesting article about ravenous eaters.....it could also be a symptom of hyperthyroidism or diabetes mellitis. Let us know what you find out.

http://www.petmd.com/blogs/nutritionnuggets/cat/jcoates/march/2013/cats-obsessed-with-food-29894


----------



## Kelise (Jun 25, 2017)

Thanks for the links! I will check them out later tonight. So far, he is doing okay. I don't see any signs of a blockage.

I am aware that Siamese cats tend to have a higher food drive than a lot of other cats. And who knows, this cat might actually be pure Siamese. He sure looks the part. But this is excessive. my female cat has a high food drive. I can't leave food on the counters with her, she will come beg for food and occasionally steal food. This cat is way more intense than that. I mean, he ate a silicon spatula. He growls as he wolfs down his food. He is always, always searching. I put sticky strips on my couch because he was clawing it and he sits there and licks the adhesive on the sticky strips.

I'm starting to wonder if he could have the early signs of acromegaly. Does anyone here have a cat with acromegaly? He does pee a lot, he's always hungry, and he certainly has large features. I'll be taking him for bloodwork as soon as I can afford it.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Kelise, was he able to pass whatever chunks he may have taken out of the spatula? 

I've never heard of acromegaly. There is the condition called pica, where kitties (and dogs) will eat, or try to eat, all sorts of things that are not edible. Could that be it?


----------

